# Windells Camp



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

What you mean I won't be able to hike that jump 53 times in my air cast and dislocated knee? That was half the fun!!!

Seriously though Im looking forward to windell's again this summer. Just got a fat bonus check from work that will more than cover the entire trip


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Commies drink beer?


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

It's really just vodka.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Is there a separate camp for adults?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Penguin, there is a very seperate adult camp. Unlike High Cascades where you might be housed with the kiddies


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Mooz!

I would like to attend a camp but I'm a little too old at 25 to be breaking bones with kids. 

Hopefully I can attend this summer, as I have a buddy who lives right by PDX.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

mooz, since youve been here..how much does this camp realistically cost? including beer lol...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

That depends on how much you can spend on beer lol

They have a store nearby with damn near every beer possible. I spent a lot on beer

A lot

$1800 is the cost for session 2 (and I'll be back there again this year for that session). I'd say budget around $200 for snacks and booze. Again this varies on how much you drink :laugh: At the very least add an extra $6 per day for cobra dogs and a red bull slushie. You will want these... trust me.

Also, they sell water bottles but mine had a habit of "walking away". I bought 3 and came back with 1 so keep your shit zipped up in your luggage.




and btw, Tim if you're reading this, I should be getting a damn discount for all the business i'm sending your way!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

damn and a flight lol...what is the adult session like? is there a nice range of beginners to experts?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

There was a solid range last year. Everything from park newbs (Hi) to people throwing 9's like they were boring. They did a decent job of splitting us up based on skill too.


And the adult groups can vary. My session last year was re-god-damn-diculous. We got half the staffed bombed out of their minds, beers were getting tossed onto the roof, one girl had her pants ripped off (to be fair she ripped them off herself), it was pure loveable chaos. Granted all of that was in the same night. The other nights were pretty chill in comparison lol

I went back to OR during the last session but wasn't at windells. I got invited over to hang with them though and they were boring as hell. There were 4-5 hot girls in that session and every guy was going to bed early. I'm pretty sure they all forgot to pack their man bits.

So it really can depend on the group. Any session I attend however is guaranteed to be insane. That shit just follows me.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

HAHAHAH! Shit... Adult fun + snowboarding sounds like epic amounts of win.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

how much do you improve though? for 2 grand i would want a noticeable improvement lol..assuming the effort level is there..


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

For $2000 I better be tossing switch backside 10s at the end... 

hahahahah


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

What about Camp of champions? After reading their whole website, my mouth was watering!:laugh: And around the same cost since just about EVERYTHING there is free! Anyone have personal experiences with them?


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

COC looks sick too


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

any answers on improv level?


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

or COC?
10char


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

DiamondCarver said:


> What about Camp of champions? After reading their whole website, my mouth was watering!:laugh: And around the same cost since just about EVERYTHING there is free! Anyone have personal experiences with them?


Same deal with windells. Everything is free. The extra cash is for shit you may want on your own. And beer. Trust me if CoC had free beer i'd be polishing my passport right now.

That's the other thing. If you don't have a passport right now, it's almost too late to hit up any summer camps in canananadia. Right now is when everyone and their pet monkey's uncle applies for one so they get pretty backed up.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Mooz said:


> Same deal with windells. Everything is free. The extra cash is for shit you may want on your own. And beer. Trust me if CoC had free beer i'd be polishing my passport right now.
> 
> That's the other thing. If you don't have a passport right now, it's almost too late to hit up any summer camps in canananadia. Right now is when everyone and their pet monkey's uncle applies for one so they get pretty backed up.


there are going to be other ways of crossing the border. all in all there is 4 different things you can get and will hopefully be quicker. im really hoping the date gets pushed back again lol...in less then a year my need for a passport will drop significantly since i can legally drink in america lol..


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Well since I don't need a passport to go to Windell's...

Do need a lot of cash, which I am saving


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

what's the difference between the summer adult day camp & over night camp? besides the cost

it really looks so much fun that I'm so tempting to go

so $1800 includes everything when we get there, right?!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

saswu18 said:


> what's the difference between the summer adult day camp & over night camp? besides the cost
> 
> it really looks so much fun that I'm so tempting to go
> 
> so $1800 includes everything when we get there, right?!


Everything except beer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Mooz said:


> Same deal with windells. Everything is free. The extra cash is for shit you may want on your own. And beer. Trust me if CoC had free beer i'd be polishing my passport right now.
> 
> That's the other thing. If you don't have a passport right now, it's almost too late to hit up any summer camps in canananadia. Right now is when everyone and their pet monkey's uncle applies for one so they get pretty backed up.



I'm really interested in learning some tricks from the greats but have few Q's
what's the advantage of summer camp over winter camp if any??
$1800 sounds like a fairly large cost plus the air ticket.. does it really worth the price? 
how dangerious really is to learn those park tricks even provided great staffs around me? I'm asking this is becoz I'm still recovering from my pulled calf pain from trying half day in park 2 weeks ago..lol
so wanna learn more but would not wanna loose my arms and legs if that's what it takes to achieve!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

saswu18 said:


> I'm really interested in learning some tricks from the greats but have few Q's
> what's the advantage of summer camp over winter camp if any??
> $1800 sounds like a fairly large cost plus the air ticket.. does it really worth the price?
> how dangerious really is to learn those park tricks even provided great staffs around me? I'm asking this is becoz I'm still recovering from my pulled calf pain from trying half day in park 2 weeks ago..lol
> so wanna learn more but would not wanna loose my arms and legs if that's what it takes to achieve!


i can't answer a lot of those questions, but i can say that the instructors up in whistler are FANTASTIC. the best group of instructors that i've ever met, and they're all friendly and cool to hang out with. they love the sport and know their stuff. 

*cough*plus the chicks are hot.*cough* :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

I went to Spring, Winter and Summer sessions as much as I could when I was younger. Windells is the shit, it's always a blast to ride with those guys. As for the improvement level, it all depends on how you want to push yourself. If you feel you can throw 10s in the pipe and wanna try, they won't stop you and will work with you and make sure you get the instruction you deserve for whatever. Winter and Spring (depending on conditions) focus more on freeriding and exploring the Cascades and other bowls and such. Summer is mainly freestyle (like 95.9%) and is best suited for that. I applied to be a counselor there and have been waiting to hear back. Hopefully I'll see some of you up there, my fingers are crossed. :thumbsup:


----------

